# SO cord in an attic



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> I was called to a machine shop to connect a new HAAS CNC machine. It requires 3-#4 cu with a #4 grd. 208V 3 phase 100 amp.
> The previous installer for a similar machine used 4/4 SO from the main panel - through an attic and down through the ceiling to the machine.
> 
> The entire building is in romex and some SO, I was surprised by this, I expected metal conduit or MC.
> ...


Yes if it is permanent. Plus it can't go thru the ceiling. 
Dennis will post the code section for me.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> I was called to a machine shop to connect a new HAAS CNC machine. It requires 3-#4 cu with a #4 grd. 208V 3 phase 100 amp.
> The previous installer for a similar machine used 4/4 SO from the main panel - through an attic and down through the ceiling to the machine.
> 
> The entire building is in romex and some SO, I was surprised by this, I expected metal conduit or MC.
> ...


Yuh especially for perament installement.

and it supposed not to poke thru the ceiling opening at all.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

See 400.12 Flexible cords uses not permitted.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Burn rubber.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for all your help. I'm going to use metal clad.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

3DDesign said:


> Thanks for all your help. I'm going to use metal clad.


If you want something cheaper and faster use TC-ER. It is tested the same as MC mechanically and like MC you can go outside or inside raceways as long as you support it every 3 feet. It is not armored and regular CGBs instead of TMCs are used to terminate into enclosures. Kind of like what everyone wants to do with SO(OW) where it's not legal to do so. That leaves just Div 1 Class 1 for MC. A lot of TC is already ER and it's just thermoplastic or CPE jackets instead of cutting through armor like MC or TC armored or that ridiculous Canadian Teck 90 crap (corrugated armor). Right now the biggest downside of TC-ER is availability...not everywhere and not every size yet. But you can get THWN, XHHW-2, and even MV-105 conductors easily in 12, 14, 16, in a myriad of conductor counts or 2, 3, and 4 in bigger sizes. It's just relatively new nd relatively unheard of outside industrial plants using tray but since there is no length limit or other limitations outside tray it's almost a universal replacement for MC.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

400.12 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted in 400.10, flexible cables, flexible cord sets, and power supply cords shall not be used for the following: 
(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure 
(2) Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings, suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors 
(3) Where run through doorways, windows, or similar openings (4) Where attached to building surfaces Exception to 
(4): Flexible cord and flexible cable shall be permitted to be attached to building surfaces in accordance with 368.56(B) . 
(5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located above suspended or dropped ceilings (Exception to (5): Flexible cord and flexible cable shall be permitted if contained within an enclosure for use in Other Spaces Used for Environmental Air as permitted by 300.22(C)(3).)
(6) Where installed in raceways, except as otherwise permitted in this Code (7) Where subject to physical damage 400.13 Splices.


----------



## RMC4ME (Oct 25, 2017)

paulengr said:


> If you want something cheaper and faster use TC-ER. It is tested the same as MC mechanically and like MC you can go outside or inside raceways as long as you support it every 3 feet. It is not armored and regular CGBs instead of TMCs are used to terminate into enclosures. Kind of like what everyone wants to do with SO(OW) where it's not legal to do so. That leaves just Div 1 Class 1 for MC. A lot of TC is already ER and it's just thermoplastic or CPE jackets instead of cutting through armor like MC or TC armored or that ridiculous Canadian Teck 90 crap (corrugated armor). Right now the biggest downside of TC-ER is availability...not everywhere and not every size yet. But you can get THWN, XHHW-2, and even MV-105 conductors easily in 12, 14, 16, in a myriad of conductor counts or 2, 3, and 4 in bigger sizes. It's just relatively new nd relatively unheard of outside industrial plants using tray but since there is no length limit or other limitations outside tray it's almost a universal replacement for MC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


336.12 (2) begs to differ.


----------

